

Rumours that first dark matter particle found - ca98am79
http://www.newscientist.com/blogs/shortsharpscience/2009/12/rumours-that-first-dark-matter.html

======
DarkShikari
Already apparently debunked (see the "important update"):

[http://resonaances.blogspot.com/2009/12/dark-matter-
discover...](http://resonaances.blogspot.com/2009/12/dark-matter-
discovered.html)

 _I was alerted to your blog of yesterday (you certainly don't make contacting
you easy). Your "fact" #1, that Nature is about to publish a CDMS paper on
dark matter, is completely false. This would be instantly obvious to the most
casual observer because the purported date of publication is a Friday, and
Nature is published on Thursdays. Your "fact" therefore contains as much truth
as the average Fox News story, and I would be grateful if you would correct it
immediately._

 _[...]_

 _Dr Leslie Sage

Senior editor, physical sciences

Nature_

~~~
waterlesscloud
Dr. Sage is certainly cordial, eh?

edit: actually he apologizes for his tone in a comment on the blog, so credit
there.

------
ryanelkins
I bet it was in the last place they looked.

